# Applied for RMS Clerk - seeking advice and tips



## JJJ13 (2 Feb 2012)

Hey all,

Just wondering if anyone has previous experience or some knowledge of how recruiting works for an RMS Clerk.

I filled out and submitted the application yesterday (Feb 1st, 2012) and I'm just wondering the likelihood of them calling me back and what the recruitment process will be like.

Here's my situation:

I've graduated College with a diploma in Business - Entrepreneurship & Small Business, a certificate in Business Fundamentals and finally another certificate in Office Technology Administration. I don't have much work experience in this field but I'm hoping that this will some how help.

Does anybody know what the odds of them hiring me are or when they plan to hire RMS Clerks? Also, if anyone is an RMS Clerk and could tell me how they like and what they do that would be great.

Any advice or comments will help!

Thanks,
John


----------



## Smirnoff123 (2 Feb 2012)

I'm assuming you are going reg force?

The process for a clerk is the same as all the other trades. The recruiting centre will get back to you and start setting up dates for an aptitude test, fitness and medical test and an interview.

They're pretty busy right now so be patient, give them a call every few weeks to see if anything has been moving.

C.G.R


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (3 Feb 2012)

I can tell you about my adventure applying for RMS Clerk. I applied September 2010 and RMS Clerk was my first choice with ACop as my second. I got a call January 2011 to start processing for ACop as there were openings. By the time everything was processed (CFAT, interview, medical, and security checks) ACop was full. They suggested I switch to RMS Clerk as there were openings. About a week later I got a call saying that I didn't meet the requirements. I have my high school diploma and a college diploma but did not have Grade 10 academic math. They had my application for 10 months and didn't realized I didn't have the requirements. So I quickly enrolled in the course through adult education and got it done in a month only to find out RMS Clerk was full. So here I sit, 18 months later waiting anxiously for the new fiscal year. It has been frustrating to say the least, but I plan on sticking it out until the end.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## JJJ13 (3 Feb 2012)

That's too bad, best of luck though! You'd think they might be able to give you a shot since you've graduated College. I've taken applied Math in High School and my mark wasn't that impressive. I guess this will be a problem!


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Feb 2012)

PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> So here I sit, 18 months later waiting anxiously for the new fiscal year. It has been frustrating to say the least, but I plan on sticking it out until the end.



I have a lot of respect for you guys and girls that get stuck waiting months on end to join the CF but don't give up.

Good luck and don't quit- you have purpose, you're needed.


----------



## Bart905 (3 Feb 2012)

JJJ13 said:
			
		

> That's too bad, best of luck though! You'd think they might be able to give you a shot since you've graduated College. I've taken applied Math in High School and my mark wasn't that impressive. I guess this will be a problem!



I'm currently enrolled in St charles Adult school to finish my credits. Its only 6 weeks for a credit like gr 11 math . If you only looking for an upgraded mark you can also attend night school and it will boost your mark up I believe its only 2 days a week and its a short program. If you really concerned about your grades its a option that available for you . Look into  just trying to help

I passed gr 10 english with 57 % . Drop out of school in grade 11 after 2 years of learning my lesson return to school to st charles my recent mark is gr 11 english 85% .


----------



## brihard (3 Feb 2012)

JJJ13 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has previous experience or some knowledge of how recruiting works for an RMS Clerk.



My girlfriend's a few steps ahead of you in the process. I can safely say that your education should serve you very well indeed. If you have a clean background you ought to be fine. Expect things to potentially start moving shortly after April 1st.


----------



## JJJ13 (6 Feb 2012)

Thanks for all the advice and sharing your experiences.

My background is perfectly clean as far as no criminal records or anything like that. My main concern is not having Grade 10 Academic Math.


----------



## JJJ13 (6 Feb 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> My girlfriend's a few steps ahead of you in the process. I can safely say that your education should serve you very well indeed. If you have a clean background you ought to be fine. Expect things to potentially start moving shortly after April 1st.



If you don't mind could you maybe share what she has gone through so far and what she thinks of it?


----------



## mpdid (12 Feb 2012)

I'm happy to hear you have decided to try your hand as an RMS Clerk. In my opinion, it is a great trade. Your college skills should help you quite well in the trade with respect to working in an office setting. The rest will be taught to you on your trades training, and more importantly your first posting. 

When there are spots available and the CFRC calls, and you're done/passed your medical, interview, CFAT and swearing in you will get a date for which you will start Basic Training (BMQ). Check out the BMQ forum for info on that, but doesn't hurt to start running and working on your push ups if you are getting rusty. 

When you have graduated BMQ you will be posted to CFB Borden. This is where you will take your course at CFSAL (Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics). You will likely spend sometime on PRETC, which is considered a 'holding platoon' until your trades training starts. 

Once your QL3 (Qualification Level 3, this is basic trade qualification for RMS Clerks) course at CFSAL starts you will be posted to the school. When I went through the course was roughly 3 months long. You will get a great baseline education of a variety of topics that RMS Clerks do in their daily job. For example you can expect to learn:

Pay (manual and computerized), Personnel administration (leave, promotions, terms of service), Claims (there are many types of claims RMS Clerks do) as well as Central Registry. You will also become familiar with the proprietary software that allows Clerks to do their job such as CCPS (Central Computation Pay System) and Peoplesoft.  During your training you will be asked to select your posting preferences. You will pick three and near the end of your course you will find out which one you actually got. Be aware you may not get posted to any of the locations you chose, rare, but it can happen.

When you have completed your QL3 you will then get your first posting, and that is when the fun begins. The trade can be very challenging, but also highly rewarding. Clerks can be employed in many facets, and there is a lot to learn. You will never know everything, but don't worry, you won't be expected to. As you become familiar with the various publications that outline policy and entitlements you will become more comfortable in your job function. Pay attention to detail (very important), ask if you have a question and try your best.  I wish you the best of luck. If you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## KeoughJ (12 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> I have a lot of respect for you guys and girls that get stuck waiting months on end to join the CF but don't give up.
> 
> Good luck and don't quit- you have purpose, you're needed.



As do I. I've read some nasty horror stories on this board about some people waiting years to get into the Military. I'm only young (22 in March) but the last half year I have put everything into changing myself for the better with the hopes that, this time next year I'll have my career started. All I can do is hope I'm not put in that circumstance, but I know if I am, this is not a passing fade, or ambition. I'm in this for the long haul.


----------

